# Customized Plow Wings



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Curiousity again, 
After watching a few your tube videos plow snow with an ATV, I've noticed many plowing crumbs over and over. Has anyone customized there ATV with wings and how was the outcome?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

are you talking wings on the Blade?
Elwer Lawn care made a set last year for his plow and they didn't hold up real good.
due a search for his post's and you can find it.

or an actual side wing on a ATV.

there's a couple of Pics in the ATV with Plow Pics thread of some people who have fab them up.

sublime out


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

If you look at the rear scraper on my ATV you can see the wings I made. They are like night and day. I can carry alot more snow with no trailing crumbs as you mentioned. I'll be fabbing up a set for the front soon.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;819273 said:


> are you talking wings on the Blade?
> Elwer Lawn care made a set last year for his plow and they didn't hold up real good.
> due a search for his post's and you can find it.
> 
> ...


Hey Lime! Watch been up to???


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you both for the replies...
Since I have reach experts...I'm looking to plow walkways in an apartment complex, the walkway are 36" across; I could utilize our s-70 machine but I think the atv would be a better fit.
Do they offer an atv smaller width than most i seen. 
I was think more of a smaller atv unit with a 36" blade; is this possible?
thank you


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;826721 said:


> Hey Lime! Watch been up to???


been busy with things as usual,

Work around the house. Removed the swiming pool this last summer to put in a Play ground area. Have pool removed and filled in need to rebuild the decking and put in Playground FORT and Swing set.

Working on adding onto my Woodland Shed for storage of ATV and trailer's.
Have 6 of the 18 rafter's up for this.

Helping out the inlaws with work in there garden, I dug and cut carrot's for 2 weekends
did butchering chickens for 1 weekend. Sweet corn for 1 weekend.

plus keeping up with the 3YO and his 1YO brother can just plain wear a guy right out.

how about U Sky?

sublime out.

plowtime I would look at a Honda 300 4X4 smaller unit but if your gonna be only clearing 36" you need to be small.

Cycle country makes smaller blades I would think get a 42" and then at angle you'd fit on your 36" side walk I think or maybe even a 40" blade.

good luck


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Lime, good to hear from you, sounds like you got your hands full lol! We will not be plowing this year as we bought a place in the Blue ridge mountains and will be leaving for the winter soon. Snows there but is gone in a day so will not take any plows along, may find someone to run them here. Take care we will be checking the site from time to time. Sure will miss the plowing as I did enjoy it.:waving::waving:


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

geeze, your gonna have it rough for this winter I guess.

I haven't had time to even get geared up for winter plowing season yet.

though I can have a plow on and rolling in 30 minutes. 20 of this is spent cleaning in the garage to get to the plow to put on the ATV LOL

on my Plowing to due list is
1 sprocket for my ATV Snow Blower for the Auger Drive. 
2 want to put my old angle cylinder on the other side the plow so then I'll have 2 on there cause its the one I blew out last winter and had fixed but the company told me that it would still have drift on the return of it so I was thinking I'll just add it to the other side of the plow and run double actuators on my main plow.
3 Fab up a set of lights for the front of the ATV so when I put the Cab on I can turn off the upper light by the handle bars so I dont get the glare or that from inside the cab.
4 shore up my atv Cab and enclose the area down by the foot pegs.
5 work on the Snow Blower chute to be able to adjust the deflector hood from the seat of the ATV.
6 add a radio to the Big Red for when I use that for the small snow falls so I have Tunes to listen to.
7 save up extra $$$ and get a Honda foreman 450 ES so I can can put my swisher bucket/plow set up on that for use in the winter also. I got the Swisher bucket system this summer for use in helping to fill in the swiming pool area and then I picked up a plow for it also but need to get oll the mounting stuff for it. right now its on my Honda Rancher but that ATV gets put on the snow blower for winter use. 

heck this is all inside the garage work that can be done when its real cold and snowing outside.

also if you want to sell your actuators since your not plowing any more
let me know.

I'm good to go for now as I have 3.

thanks again sublime out.


----------

